# Roof Rack Sensor...?



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

For my New Venture Creation class I have to pursue development of one of my 30 original product/business ideas. The one I think I'm going to further research would be the creation of a sensor that could be affixed to the highest point of whatever is atop a roof rack. My first thought would be to have something that clamps around the handlebars or seatpost and points forward and transfer a beep to a receiver in the car when approaching an obstruction. I personally know at least 5 people that have ruined a bike, rack, or the roof of their car from hitting something while a bike or boat was on the roof. I'm just looking to get some feedback from other riders to see what you all think. 

Thanks


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

we get at least 3 calls every season from people who have 'invented' this new device and want us to make it/sell it. Then they tell us the price and we politley say no. Practically nobody wants to pay over $100 for a sensor that 'might' stop them from hitting something...it's hard enough to get some people to pay $50 for a bike tray! 
Then there's the first time the sensor doesn't work because of failure or user error or flat batteries and you've got a battle on your hands over who's going to pay for trashed bikes/box/kayak/car/roof rack/garage etc and it get's expesive when it's an Audi Allroad and the factory bars need replacing and the roof/rear window repaired.

we sell the 'bike on top' window stickers and people won't even pay the $5 for those cause it'll 'never happen to them',

sorry to piss on your bonfire mate but it won't sell


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

then all you needto do is remember to put the dumb thing on your bike .


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 19, 2008)

I already invented something that has a similar purpose, assuming that most of these incidents occur while driving into one's garage at home.

I toss my garage door opener into the glove compartment so when I reach for my sun visor as I pull up to my garage, the remote isn't there. "Oh yeah, there's a couple bikes on the roof!" Disaster averted. 

Related Note: I learned the lesson the hard way; I'm a statisic, I'm afraid. It was an old Thule fork mount that used a regular bike skewer. It was constructed of steel throughout. It won. My Rock Shox Q21R was violently ripped from the fork mount. Upon inspection of the parts, the dropouts had broken clean off the fork lowers and were still clamped snugly in the Thule fork mount! That sucked. Never again:nono:


----------



## StinkyGoalieGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

Even better, throw the garage door opener in the trunk so you have to get out of the car to get to it. If you just throw it in the glove box, you could still forget the precious cargo on the roof.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

Mount a backup sensor on the handlebar. Done.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone remember the Yakima Load Alert?


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Nashbar has one for your home garage, it attaches to the bottom of the garage door, and hangs down when the door opens.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

I worked at a sporting goods store and my friend used to laugh at the idiots when they would come in needing parts, and their bikes fixed from driving into the garage with the bikes on. He said they must be complete morons.

Then he came home late at night after moving to a new house with an automatic garage door. Oooopppsss!!!! You can guess the rest.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

when you back out of your garage and put your bike on top put something big in the middle of the garage, lawn furniture, a big box etc... than when you get home you have to get out to put it away and hopefully notice the bike on top, or hang a big mirror in the garage.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't see people buying one aftermarket but the money might be in making it spec'ed as an OEM factory rack feature. If it's integrated into the factory roof rack then buyers of chi chi cars would be paying for it as a part of their sport rack system, and what's a hundy extra bucks when you're buying a $60,000 car? 

Several cars already have that back-up sonar warning system integrated into the rear bumper that switches on when you put the tranny in reverse. You could adapt the same technology but point it forward. Perhaps make it switch on dependent upon some part of the rack clamping mechanism.

I also used to do the "toss the garage door remote control into the glove box" technique, but both of my cars now have the Homelink integrated system and I can no longer use that method. I think a lot of modern cars have Homelink these days, don't they?


----------

